# Sub available se Pa



## countryboy1365 (Oct 7, 2010)

Sub available in Allentown area. Fully insured and licensed in pa. 1 truck, driver, and shoveler available. 98 Chevy 3/4 ton diesel 8 foot mayer


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Any experience and is your truck reliable?


----------



## countryboy1365 (Oct 7, 2010)

yes I've plowed for 4 seasons this will be my third season in this truck. she is verry reliable as am i. any more questions feel free to pm or email.


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

*hire*

we would like to contract your truck for work in nyc. We pay 6 hours travel time and guarantee 14 hours. We issue work orders 8 hours ahead of time and pay 14 hours ($1050.00) even if it does not snow. our rate is $75.00/hr. we can store your plow or unload from the truck if you do not want to drive with plow on. please call 774-244-0106 or email [email protected]. no insurance needed


----------



## countryboy1365 (Oct 7, 2010)

i would really like to stay local thanks for the offer though


----------



## countryboy1365 (Oct 7, 2010)

still available for contract work


----------

